# So it seems clear now that Contador just doesnt have it any more....



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

Clearly he is a 2nd-tier rider now. Is this starting to look like a clear measure -- the gap between what he was and what he is -- of the effects of a good PED program? 
Or is is possible that all his woes after the steak... uh, mishap, knocked him that far out of proper training etc.?


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Four grand tour wins between 2007 and 2009. That was his peak. Then he won the Veulta last year and only managed 4th in the TdF this year. 

4th in le Tour is second tier... OK. The guy might as well just quit cycling.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

If Contador needs to retire, most of us shouldn't even be casual riders.

I highly doubt Contador or his competitors have stopped doping.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

Local Hero said:


> Four grand tour wins between 2007 and 2009. That was his peak. Then he won the Veulta last year and only managed 4th in the TdF this year.
> 
> 4th in le Tour is second tier... OK. The guy might as well just quit cycling.


Naah, probably not quit cycling, but quit thinking he's going to win the Tour. Fourth looks good on paper, but it was not a competitive 4th. He was not faintly in danger of winning.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

I said nothing about retiring, the post was essentially on where he now sits in the pecking order. Can't argue about the doping though.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

He was so dominant in the 2011 Giro that it was almost sickening and managed to come back from a suspension to win that Vuelta. He'll probably win another GT or two before he hangs it up.


----------



## thighmaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Basso, Millar, the Schlecks, they all don't seem to be what they used to be


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Basso and Millar have been racing for quite a long time. They'll probably retire sooner than later.

No clue what's up with the Schlecks. Peculiar that Horner wasn't guaranteed a spot, but The Schlecks were.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

It does seem that Contador could use a good steak now and then, though.


----------



## wesb321 (Oct 1, 2011)

spade2you said:


> Basso and Millar have been racing for quite a long time. They'll probably retire sooner than later.
> 
> No clue what's up with the Schlecks. Peculiar that Horner wasn't guaranteed a spot, but The Schlecks were.




Doper Doper but I am a Ivan Basso fan and plan to use one of his former coaches when the chedder is a little better around here. His prime was against LA days, same with Conti. I see them both being pushed aside for the newer top guns in the next 2 years. Cadel and Wiggins falls into this as well, I'm betting 2014 is the last of the noise we here from them.



I think Frank lost some of his mental drive after being spotlighted on the dark side. With Andy I fear that crash has maybe robbed his future as a superstar elite. I know you can tell his cage has been rattled now, he is much more cautious and outspoken of the dangers in pro cycling. Like Merckx and his hip/pelvic issues after crashing badly, never the same again.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

wesb321 said:


> Doper Doper but I am a Ivan Basso fan and plan to use one of his former coaches when the chedder is a little better around here. His prime was against LA days, same with Conti. I see them both being pushed aside for the newer top guns in the next 2 years. Cadel and Wiggins falls into this as well, I'm betting 2014 is the last of the noise we here from them.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Frank lost some of his mental drive after being spotlighted on the dark side. With Andy I fear that crash has maybe robbed his future as a superstar elite. I know you can tell his cage has been rattled now, he is much more cautious and outspoken of the dangers in pro cycling. Like Merckx and his hip/pelvic issues after crashing badly, never the same again.



except that Merckx kept winning

he wasn't as dominant, but he still kept winning, something Andy hasn't started yet


----------



## bbrrxx (Jul 17, 2013)

The doping programs are constantly evolving. He may have been on the best stuff in 2009, but obviously he can't compete with Team SKY these days.

Look at Froome.. the guy looks like a wiry praying mantis on a bike. The stuff he's on makes him drop to an abnormally low weight and perform better. How can anyone compete against someone with that power to bodyweight ratio.


----------



## wesb321 (Oct 1, 2011)

atpjunkie said:


> except that Merckx kept winning
> 
> he wasn't as dominant, but he still kept winning



Well that's just cuz Eddy was.. Eddy.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

bbrrxx said:


> but obviously he can't compete with Team SKY these days


^^^ this


----------



## 95zpro (Mar 28, 2010)

It is telling that other team directors do not acknowledge Conti as a Tour threat anymore. That famous climbing punch that we now see Froome have, is gone. I think Contador might win another GT but it will be against a reduced field.


----------



## MojoHamuki (Feb 20, 2009)

Remember too that no one wins the tour without team support. That's another variable in the situation.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

at the very top, the difference in performance between top step and where conti finished is perhaps 1 or 2%. over a three week race that's 4 minutes (or whatever actual time gap) behind the best, (in this case froome). i don't see how barring some injury/lack of motivation/accident he will be able to recover that to froome over a three week period. however, he still has opportunities in the vuelta and giro should he go that route. 

i think schleck has had a full season to recover and, with frank back on the team, i would expect to see him competitive once again in the big climbs. still, he can't beat froome/nibali/conti in a time trial so low odds for additional tour wins, i'd guess.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

MojoHamuki said:


> Remember too that no one wins the tour without team support. That's another variable in the situation.


it was not the support that was the problem this year. 2012, sure but not 2013.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

^ Agreed, he had a strong team this year, some of them nearly finished ahead of him.


----------



## everything motorcycles (May 2, 2013)

Lol, the biggest cycling race on the planet..."not a competitive 4th" I'd take a "not a competitive 25th!" in the Tour!


----------

